
Visual Mental Imagery Training - kaffeemitsahne
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/8ciFqEjkekqzaTqT6/visual-mental-imagery-training
======
bryanrasmussen
I wonder if the people who cannot create any mental imagery can remember their
dreams, or if they have any?

